# An introduction to Jama!



## danjama (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll introduce myself now then. My name is dan, i'm from Romford which is east of London, near Hornchurch. I love aeroplanes, cars, world war 2 and women 8) I'm 21 years old and training as a mechanic, also working part time as a shop assistant in HMV to pay the bills. I've loved WW2 aircraft since i was very young, thanks to a friend introducing me to his airfix models stuck to his ceiling, promptly followed by my first airshow at Duxford, being scated witless by the Vulcan (which i have a picture of my crying as it flies overhead)  Good times.

I have been playing il2 sturmovik/1946 since the demo of il2 original and fly online most days under the same username. I'm also a veteran of CFS1/2, EAW and B17 Mighty 8th 2. Basically i can't get enough of ww2 planes. My special interest is in engines and technical information, although i do love a historic account or story.

Anyway, from browsing i see there is alot of information to be had here, and want to give prior thanks for that now! I also have a nice little library of info and pics to share, and hope i can be useful here


----------



## Freebird (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dan! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Danjama. happy posting.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome Dan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard danjama.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Danjama. 8)


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, danjama....we have quite a few folks here who are active in combat sims


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## imalko (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2009)

Theres only one Dan on this site and thats me... We also have a Daniel, so ur gonna have to pony up another name...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2009)

g'day mate welocome from down under!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Theres only one Dan on this site and thats me... We also have a Daniel, so ur gonna have to pony up another name...



LMAO. I was waiting for that!


----------



## danjama (Jul 14, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Theres only one Dan on this site and thats me... We also have a Daniel, so ur gonna have to pony up another name...



Well, check the title of the thread  Jama is what all my friends call me so that will do 

Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Woohoooo! Another Pom for the Digger just joined! Should even out the score..!






Oh! Yeah! Welcome by the way....






Better keep an eye on the Kiwis, sneaky fellas!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, Dan....ummmm.....Jama!!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, and welcome from 'up north'!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Jama! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 15, 2009)

Post away!!!


----------



## javlin (Jul 15, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Theres only one Dan on this site and thats me... We also have a Daniel, so ur gonna have to pony up another name...



Welcome and what a mean old son of gun Danny boy is


----------

